# Ice Fishing with Kids



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Looking for a good lake within 1 hour or so of Bis/Man that has high numbers of fish for the kids. They got new rods from Santa and we are anxious to test them out on some safe ice. Don't care if they are 4" bluegills or 8" walleyes, just need numbers to keep them interested. Thanks for any info and good luck fishing!

Get 'em hooked early!


----------

